# Baby jasper pics!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry I have to post these just looked back at his baby pics!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Such a lovely boy......we need an updated one to go with these.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No need to apologize for that! Those puppy pictures made my day. He is an adorable little angel, cuter than a bugs ear! Thank you for bringing me a lovely blast of sweetness and kissable puppy.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Such a cutie and the little girl is lovely too!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Now some big boy ones!



















Oh my I do love my little man!!! He has grown so much x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! lovely boy! I love the goggles...and such a little one when he was small, the one asleep on your lap!!! AHHHH


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He has grown into such a handsome young dog.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you, it's hard to believe how tiny he was x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So very very cute. He reminds me of Ralph now he's fully grown - he is gorgeous.
I think my favourite pic is the washing hehe, Ralph gets banished from been anywhere near me when I'm emptying the basket - he has swallowed 2 socks!!! Weirdo! X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Our Doberman used to do that when I was a kid! 
I have to watch jasper due to running out of knickers as they've been binned because of the holes in them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Our Doberman used to do that when I was a kid!
> I have to watch jasper due to running out of knickers as they've been binned because of the holes in them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Haha! Funny


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Now pictured daughter is now looking at red cockapoo puppies on her iPad and likes the name lily, lol........oooops!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Now pictured daughter is now looking at red cockapoo puppies on her iPad and likes the name lily, lol........oooops!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ha just like us, a black boy one, then a little red girl!
If you have the name....... It's inevitable you will get the puppy..........
I had my mind set on a red american toy girl called ruby before she was even conceived x

It was donnas fault for showing off willow on here


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jasper is so cute loved the baby pics as I had never seen them before. Love the one with the bowl of food that is bigger than him What a little cuddle


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yes Willow, most definitely! Gandhi won my heart too! I love the name Ruby for a red girl! I've even picked a car that has room for two, lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Jasper is so cute loved the baby pics as I had never seen them before. Love the one with the bowl of food that is bigger than him What a little cuddle


That's why I posted, they were all on last year but since returning from a little break, I've met new friends and wanted to share his cuteness! I could post all night x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a treat! A thread full of gorgeous Jasper pics.
I love the one of him sucking a thumb.... I can see Dot looking like that


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

a few more then...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely, lovely boy, both the tiny and the bigger pics are wonderful.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh these are just way too cute!!
Absolutely adorable - I don't think Ralph was ever that small??? 
No wonder another is on the horizon.........? X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He has given is all so much joy! He loves walks but is just as happy to snuggle up for the day on the sofa! I wouldn't change a hair on his gorgeous head!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I need a puppy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm just glad Jasper is a puppy at heart and will snuggle just like when he was tiny and let you hold him like a baby. He loves it!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I need a puppy!


Would you get a second? Would lady like a little puppy do you think? X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> View attachment 28130
> View attachment 28138
> View attachment 28146
> 
> ...


Omg - he looks like a little gremlin in the second one. Such adorable pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the pics! What a sweetie pie!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for the photos, he is absolutely adorable. He was so tiny when you first had him and now he has grown up into a very handsome young man.


----------

